# Fort Collins Craigslist



## angerisagift (Aug 12, 2015)

there is a long term off the grid camp in missouri under the volunteers section


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Aug 12, 2015)

This one? https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/vol/5166718233.html


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 12, 2015)

MolotovMocktail said:


> This one? https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/vol/5166718233.html


yep yep


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 12, 2015)

nice find! looks like an interesting thing to check out if you're near missouri


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 12, 2015)

angerisagift said:


> there is a long term off the grid camp in missouri under the volunteers section



You need to learn to link my friend ;-)


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 13, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> You need to learn to link my friend ;-)


my Commodore 64 computer wont let me


----------

